# Photo posting function now works



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

To post your photo image files off your PC, click on the image icon above the text box, then click on the image file in your computer or other source, and hit [upload]. Now it works the way its supposed to.

To post your image file off your cell phone, click or touch the [Attachment] icon near the top right of the screen and upload your image file from your photo album and it should post it on the site now.


----------

